# I need some opinions please



## CassieV (May 17, 2010)

I'm debating on 2 different wine storage solutions. At first I was going to get wooden storage racks. Then I thought about rubbermaid containers. My concern is the wine absorbing the plastic smell of the containers if I keep the lid on. Please tell me what you think about this. I'm storing it in my basement for aging.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2010)

Pick up one or two of the samsclub.com metal wine racks. I have a post with pics here somewhere. Small footprint, VERY sturdy, holds at least 200 bottles and only $85. Only drawback is online only. Not available in the clubs.


----------



## CassieV (May 17, 2010)

Does it have to be completely asembled to stand sturdy? I have to watch the height. I can't go higher than 3 1/2 feet, I think. I haven't measured it yet for exact height.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2010)

That was the cool thing. 
The legs come in two parts that screw together to make one tall unit or you can leave them separated and make two smaller units. They even give you extra screw-in feet if you wish to go that route!

Wine Rack


----------



## MamaJ (May 17, 2010)

That looks great! As soon as I bottle my Bergamais I'm going to really be out of space. Something like that rack would be perfect.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

I just ordered a 152 bottle metal rack for $92.00 It's not exactly what I wanted in my wine cellar but the price was right and I would have it in a week or so. Here is the address..
http://www.ivgstores.com/IVG2/Y/ProductID-78522-.htm


----------



## CassieV (May 17, 2010)

This is another way I thought about doing the rubbermaids. This particular size held 23 bottles, 5- 1L, 13- 750ml, &amp; 5- 375ml. I would use a bigger size this is just the 1 I had on hand to test it out. What do you think about this idea? I know I can't stack them on top of each other, but thats ok because of having to watch the height. I hope the pic shows up.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2010)

I would be concered of them sliding out. You may be better off standing them in there upside down and if thats the case you may as well get empty wine cases to store them in and you'll be able to stack them. Actually since you're aging them in the basement you could stand them upside down in the rubbermaid container and stack those two or three high.


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2010)

That looks like a pretty good one for the $$$ as well. Did you attach it to the wall somehow? The base is not all that wide once its all filled up.



runningwolf said:


> I just ordered a 152 bottle metal rack for $92.00  It's not exactly what I wanted in my wine cellar but the price was right and I would have it in a week or so. Here is the address..
> http://www.ivgstores.com/IVG2/Y/ProductID-78522-.htm


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2010)

This just has"Danger Will Robinson, Danger!" written all over it. It doesn't take much to have one slide out and then more follow it unless they are tilted back and slightly upright. By the time you buy 6 or 7 of them you could have purchased 2 of those metal racks designed to hold wine. Do the math but this set up looks precarious at best!







CassieV said:


> This is another way I thought about doing the rubbermaids. This particular size held 23 bottles, 5- 1L, 13- 750ml, & 5- 375ml. I would use a bigger size this is just the 1 I had on hand to test it out. What do you think about this idea? I know I can't stack them on top of each other, but thats ok because of having to watch the height. I hope the pic shows up.


----------



## CassieV (May 18, 2010)

My husband & I decided last night we needed to figure something else out. I like the rack from sams club but I'm afraid I'll have trouble getting into my basement. I'm using boxes from the liquor store at the moment. The stores closet to my work have more liquor boxes than wine so the bottles don't always fit enough to close the box very well. It doesn't have to look good because no one really goes down there. The search continues...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

I have not received it yet. I am assuming I will need to space it away from the wall about 1 inch and anchor it real good in several strategic areas. I picked this one over Sam's club due to the size of the foot print and ease of getting any individual bottle. If the price was any higher I would have gotten it at Sam's though. I will post once it comes and its sat up.




ibglowin said:


> That looks like a pretty good one for the $$$ as well. Did you attach it to the wall somehow? The base is not all that wide once its all filled up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> *This just has"Danger Will Robinson, Danger!"* written all over it. It doesn't take much to have one slide out and then more follow it unless they are tilted back and slightly upright. By the time you buy 6 or 7 of them you could have purchased 2 of those metal racks designed to hold wine. Do the math but this set up looks precarious at best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (May 18, 2010)

Own all 3 Seasons on DVD! Yea I am a big LIS and overall SciFi fan esp classic stuff.







runningwolf said:


> Wow you must be an old fart also to remember "Lost in Space". LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

I received my rack today. It didn't take long at all to get here. It holds 152 bottles and has a very small foot print. Very easy to install also. The wall anchors that came with it sucked so I attached two 3/4" strips to the wall and screwed the rack to that. Its not a beautiful rack but for under $100 it is very functional and sturdy.




Due to its size I was able to increase my inventory in the wine cellar comfortably.


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2010)

Looking good Dan.


----------

